# Want to buy headphones with mic for PC: Under Rs.1,000



## ritwiksondhi (Dec 22, 2012)

My brilliant Mosarbaer MB530 finally gave up after 2 years(I broke the wire). Now I want new headphones with mic, my budget is maximum Rs.1000. Please suggest some good headphones.
Please don't mention Sennheiser HD 180, already wasted my money on it.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 23, 2012)

buy logitech h150. Its very good. i am currently using logitech clear chat since a year and believe me its very good. the sound, the bass, the mic, everything is superb. what i am using is discontinued, but the h150 is new and much better than mine.

u could also consider Lenovo P950


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Dec 23, 2012)

clickclick said:


> buy logitech h150. Its very good. i am currently using logitech clear chat since a year and believe me its very good. the sound, the bass, the mic, everything is superb. what i am using is discontinued, but the h150 is new and much better than mine.
> 
> u could also consider Lenovo P950


Hey Thanks for the reply.
I went through the headsets mentioned by you. The Logitech H150 has got very bad reviews as I read on logitech site only, the most common word used for it is garbage(no offense to you man).
The Lenevo P950 has got thumbs up for sound quality but many thumbs down for durability as many people have mentioned that these headphones crack with in 6 months(bad plastic may be).
I wish I could get another pair of the mosarbaer headphones I was using before, great sound, awesomely durable piece at a very low price.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 23, 2012)

Philips SHM1900 Headset

using this from past one & half year 

decent sound quality
very durable


----------



## clickclick (Dec 23, 2012)

ritwiksondhi said:


> Hey Thanks for the reply.
> I went through the headsets mentioned by you. The Logitech H150 has got very bad reviews as I read on logitech site only, the most common word used for it is garbage(no offense to you man).




no offense taken. i guess i am lucky that my logitech clear chat turned out to be good 

philips shm1900 is okay but many complaint about the mic in that headset.

another headset which i would recommend is the iball music pulse headset. this one comes with mic on/off switch and also u can control the bass 

check it out


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Dec 23, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> Philips SHM1900 Headset
> 
> using this from past one & half year
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for replying

I own SHM2500 and as far as my experience goes this series works great on Television or audio devices with enough power, on a PC the volume is too low(for me) and its all because of insufficient power on the front panel of the cabinet. So no to SHM series.



clickclick said:


> no offense taken. i guess i am lucky that my logitech clear chat turned out to be good
> 
> philips shm1900 is okay but many complaint about the mic in that headset.
> 
> ...



The headset seems good on paer but I can't actually get reviews for it. I think if I won't be buying this one online, have to find a store that allows demo for this headset.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 23, 2012)

ritwiksondhi said:


> The headset seems good on paer but I can't actually get reviews for it. I think if I won't be buying this one online, have to find a store that allows demo for this headset.



There are 6 user reviews on flipkart. Read them if u havent


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Dec 24, 2012)

clickclick said:


> There are 6 user reviews on flipkart. Read them if u havent


Already read those reviews one says these headphones are uncomfortable and painful on ears. That's why I said I've to find them on some store and test them before buying.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 24, 2012)

ritwiksondhi said:


> Already read those reviews one says these headphones are uncomfortable and painful on ears. That's why I said I've to find them on some store and test them before buying.



See, whichever on the ear headphone/headset u buy, initially it will be a bit uncomfortable. When i bought the JBL Tempo on ear, they were uncomfortable too. But within a week they opened up, kind of got a little loose and are perfect and very comfortable now.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 24, 2012)

clickclick said:


> philips shm1900 is okay but many complaint about the mic in that headset.



yeah i also heard this about mic when i was searching for it. Had got no such problems i use skype regularly for about 4hrs.


----------

